# Newest additions to QG18DE-Turbo



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

A new intercooler came in a few days ago. Got it installed last night but I need to reverse a few things. Here's a pic. Core size is 31x5x3.









Also recently installed a Centerforce Dual Friction clutch, as my stock unit would slip at full throttle in 4th gear.




a quick question:
Anyone on here running a Profec B Spec II? I can't seem to adjust the boost no matter how hard I try.....adjusting gain and everything else doesn't seem to make any difference........and I'm not the only one who has a problem, I know.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Looks great. How much did it cost and is that custom?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ebay special


----------

